# Are you lonely? with MBTI



## blu (May 13, 2011)

I've been wondering if it matters whether you're an introvert or an extrovert, what with loneliness and all (yes, this came from my "Are you lonely?" thread in the INFP forum :crazy. I guess it isn't really with the entire MBTI system... but ah, well. It's pretty self-explanatory, have fun.


----------



## Intricate Mystic (Apr 3, 2010)

You are always lonely? Sorry to hear that. I felt that way lots when I was single and in my 20s. I hope that feeling goes away for you soon! *hugs*


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

I very rarely feel like it would be nice to have someone else along my side.
But I never feel lonely.


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm an introvert and I'm pretty much always lonely, it's becoming my default mood.


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

I'm lonely much of the time. I think most people tend to reason just because I'm introverted that I enjoy being alone constantly, and that isn't the case. I really need to have human interaction, I just have to have time to recharge.
:\


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

nah i don't get lonely.I always find someone to keep me company,to join me on my "adventures".If not,then i just go it alone and learn something along the way.

I have a positive reframe thing i do, naturally.Any negative situation has a positive nuance somewhere that i end up expanding on..So im never down on anything for long.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm very rarely lonely. I'm glad that it's this way - when I was a teenager, I constantly felt this gut wrenching loneliness and that was not fun in the least.

The quality of most of my social interaction is so good that I don't feel I need more or need to find better people to know or some such. My friends atm are the best I've ever had and I have no longing for a SO.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Introvert, and


----------



## tuna (Jun 10, 2010)

extrovert, and also










I've just been too depressed to form friendships. even on PerC, with lots of cool people who message me and leave me fun visitor visitor messages and stuff, it's hard to interact with people because I get so anxious about how I come off. I don't want to SEEM depressed, you know? :\ but I've been making friends on tumblr lately, so hopefully this is a sign that I'm doing better. \o/ and hopefully I'll be able to work up the courage to interact with my PerC buddies more, too. <3


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

Meh, I occasionally get lonely, but not very often.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

I often get lonely, but when I have interactions, even meaningful ones, I rarely feel satisfied. It's like I'm longing for something that doesn't exist in humans, yet my mind and body crave human interaction as a substitute for whatever that something is. I'm sure it has something to do with reality vs unrealistic expectations.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

Introvert and lonely most of the time. 

I don't even remember the last time I needed a recharge break, the only time people choose to spend with me is when doing something and then there is little interaction. People are pretty much witnesses to action (doing anything alone seems pointless) so my real life "friends" could be replaced with complete strangers most of the time with no loss of enjoyment on my part. 

Oh well, it can only get better :laughing:


----------



## Sanjana03 (Jun 3, 2010)

Introvert here

Alone most of the time but almost never lonely. If I want to talk to someone there's usually somebody there.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

97% I never lonely: I have a need to see (not stare) women 3D once in a while but visiting McDonald's a few times a week takes care of that. The kind of work I have when I'm in my home-country only exposes me to men. On very rare occasions there might be some female painters on a construction site. As my colleagues' interests are soccer and getting drunk on weekends I have nothing to discuss with them about, anyway. I bring a book for my breaks. 
Shyness and social awkwardness was a factor in not meeting girls when I was a teenager but it isn't now. 
It annoys me that some people can't destinguish between "lonely" and "alone".


----------



## Optimal Lanzar (Jun 13, 2011)

I've been heavily introverted over the last year and damn have I been lonely. Normally I'm extroverted, like to speak with people and I'm rarely lonely. When I am alone, I find something to do with my time, I'm rarely bored. If I am I sleep or body build.


----------



## SherlyDEDUCE (Jul 25, 2012)

Used to be lonely all the time. Now, not so much. INTJ


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't usually feel lonely but I sometimes feel sad.


----------



## AstralSoldier (Jun 18, 2012)

Lonely? Sure...but this is only intellectual/emotional lonliness; I mean, I suppose it's some kind of conciliation to know that I've got other bodies around me, but being so empathic/intuitive, having nothing to mentally/psychologically interact with on a sincere level can be quite lonely at times; I keep myself busy with books, projects, and work like everybody else.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Introvert, and I feel lonely most of the time. It's funny, but when I'm with someone I feel like being alone, but the exact opposite happens when I am alone. I'm used to the feeling of loneliness anyway, so meh~


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Introvert, and sometimes I'm lonely


----------



## TheBackwardsLegsMan (Feb 19, 2012)

Introverted, lonely most of the time. I've had dysthymia since I was 10, so I'm basically always in a bad mood. As you can probably imagine, not too many people like to talk to me.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Am I physically lonely? Not really since I'm not yet living on my own.

Do I sometimes FEEL lonely? You can't imagine...


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

I sometimes get lonely, but if I'm hanging around at least 1 friend, I never am close to feeling it.


----------



## Feral (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm introverted and I get lonely if I go without seeing anyone for more than a week or so. It's not too bad because I can always just text them or something. Every once in a while I get the urge to actually hang out with someone though. Doesn't happen too often, but when it does it can be pretty distracting. On the flip side, if I am around the same person for too long, I start to hate their presence; just knowing that they are around grinds on my sanity. It's a weird sort of thing.


----------



## Bassium (Oct 23, 2012)

Shoekabob said:


> I'm introverted and I get lonely if I go without seeing anyone for more than a week or so. It's not too bad because I can always just text them or something. Every once in a while I get the urge to actually hang out with someone though. Doesn't happen too often, but when it does it can be pretty distracting. On the flip side, if I am around the same person for too long, I start to hate their presence; just knowing that they are around grinds on my sanity. It's a weird sort of thing.


This post is me all over, except when I go to work (I work in a grocery store, so I get my fill of talking to people before I make it home. ) I begin to hate that person's presence as well, I'll usually pretend to go take a nap just to get some time alone, for that time I'm not lonely. But recently I've been losing my friends, and texting isn't any substitute for a friend's presence, my problem isn't that I'm wanting a partner, I am going to save myself for marriage, but I want to have someone to help me... I guess just make it through the days knowing I can share that connection of mutual love with people outside of my family is important to me at this point in my life.


----------



## Feral (Jun 2, 2011)

Bassium said:


> This post is me all over, except when I go to work (I work in a grocery store, so I get my fill of talking to people before I make it home. ) I begin to hate that person's presence as well, I'll usually pretend to go take a nap just to get some time alone, for that time I'm not lonely. But recently I've been losing my friends, and texting isn't any substitute for a friend's presence, my problem isn't that I'm wanting a partner, I am going to save myself for marriage, but I want to have someone to help me... I guess just make it through the days knowing I can share that connection of mutual love with people outside of my family is important to me at this point in my life.


For me, I don't really get that much from being around people unless we have something interesting to do. Just sitting around talking is kinda boring to me. I can get the same feeling of closeness through texting or IM. Wanting to have a partner might actually help you out, even if you plan on "saving yourself for marriage". Relationships take a lot of practice and patience, especially if you have the trouble with getting perturbed by being around the same person/people all the time. I just don't have much interest in dealing with it.


----------



## Pripyat Dreamz (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, I'm often lonely on the inside, even though I have many good friends, am cared about by many people, and all. "Sehnsucht" is a terrible feeling for an ENTP. All data and forums and tests and theories and thoughts and advice and distractions and goals and all eventually add up to nothing when that singular bane still remains. It's a poison to existence, slow and debilitating.


----------



## SinsOfVince (Nov 11, 2012)

Lonely? Of course... I have no one to trust, not even my family. Maybe one day I'll find someone to trust, but until then, I'll enjoy this.


----------



## Optimouse (Nov 8, 2012)

Lonely as feeling lonely I guess, not being alone?
I can be alone in my own world, but I've never felt the thing people call lonely, like being sad about not having anybody near you. But most of the time in my life I had my family near me and I couldn't stand them, so the few times I am finally alone on my own I am very happy. I don't know how it is to feel lonely as a negative thing. Except if there is that other idea of loneliness, like actually being around people, but not being able to relate to anyone. Lonely in your thoughts. But I got used to that. Leave me alone with my ideas I say.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

blu said:


> I've been wondering if it matters whether you're an introvert or an extrovert, what with loneliness and all (yes, this came from my "Are you lonely?" thread in the INFP forum :crazy. I guess it isn't really with the entire MBTI system... but ah, well. It's pretty self-explanatory, have fun.


What does being lonely mean?


----------



## 2GiveMyHeart2 (Jan 2, 2012)

I wonder about the correlation of those who art always lonely and if they fight depression


----------



## Cristy0505 (Oct 8, 2012)

The Booker Smith said:


> Yeah, I'm often lonely on the inside, even though I have many good friends, am cared about by many people, and all. "Sehnsucht" is a terrible feeling for an ENTP. All data and forums and tests and theories and thoughts and advice and distractions and goals and all eventually add up to nothing when that singular bane still remains. It's a poison to existence, slow and debilitating.


Maybe you shall find people that instead of make company to you that fulfill yourself.

In brazil we use to say "Look for people that fulfill empty spots you have".


Like I'm not used to be with alot of people and few people I use to be are people that makes me feel complete, are selected people. (I do really select people I want to be friends with). But all my relationships have that deep meaning are grateful and really pleasant experiences.


About the thread, while I'm introvert and do not enjoy contact to many people at once I do really enjoy being to one-on-one talkings and such and I guess I am really alone only like when I go to bed.


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

Introvert. No, not really.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

Extrovert, sometimes I get lonely, but that's mainly because I don't like most people.


----------



## Thief Noctis (Jan 6, 2012)

Introvert and lonely most of the time. Even feel alone when I'm in a room full of people, because I don't connect with any of them on an emotional or mental level. They're simply... there. I need to be with someone really close to me to not feel lonely, yet I enjoy my isolation from people and feel overcome if I'm with too many. It's frustrating.


----------



## puppies454 (Nov 14, 2012)

Acoording to my type, extrovert. Never lonely. even though another may think I am. I never FEEL particularly lonely. I guess I always think about millions of other people doing things I do and going through even worse, or better, and guess what? it gives me a lot of consolation and a feeling that I am not alone at all. And if I feel like I must talk to someone, I just do it. I make friends, etc. Plus it's such a vague question haha. Consistently Inconsistent-- I love that second quote in your signature


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

I think I am fairly often. I have a few good friends I spend time with around a central activity once a week. Otherwise I spend a lot of time at home, especially recently. No job anymore and my classes are online. Lost connection with a lot of old contacts due to negligence/severance. Had a LTR breakup earlier this year. Don't find anything in my location fun or exciting. This is probably why I'm here again.


----------



## epistemophile (Nov 23, 2012)

I get lonely when I get too focused on work and forget to have fun.


----------



## SkyRunner (Jun 30, 2012)

Sometimes. I think people on the internet might tend to feel more lonely since we often spend a lot of time alone in front of our computers.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Extraverted, not lonely. Used to be. Not in a long time.


----------

